# Dirt (-"Park") in Norderstedt



## Chan Kong-sang (11. Mai 2008)

Wer hätte das gedacht... Da bin ich letzten Donnerstag mal wieder seit langem auf den Müll-"berg" (ca. 20-25 m hoch) in Norderstedt-Mitte gefahren und hab erstaunt festgestellt das da jemand ein paar Dirtrampen gebaut hat.

Fotos hier
Da mir die Jumps einfach zu Derbe sind hab ich mich am kleinsten Sprung versucht und ... hab mich hingemault  Zum glück war ich alleine und niemand hat die peinliche Aktion gesehen  

Ich weiss jetzt garnicht ob der "Park" legal oder illegal dort angelegt wurde aber wenn der legal, also mit erlaubnis der Stadt, entstanden ist wäre das ein kleines Wunder. Was meint ihr, soll ich mich mal bei der Stadt melden und nachfragen ob der Legal ist? Ich meine wenn der illegal ist dann könnte ich einigen Jungs den Spass sehr schnell verderben weil die Stadt die Jumps plattmacht und das will ich ja garnicht. Deswegen dachte ich mir ob ich nicht mal nachfrage ob es generell erlaubt ist da ein paar Jumps zu bauen (so als ob ich garnicht wüsste das da was ist...).
Oder ich fahre da ab und zu mal hin und gucke wer sich da so rumtreibt...

Aber mit erlaubnis könnte man auf und aus dem Hügel schon was nettes machen. Der Müllberg ist zwar nur ca. 20-25 m hoch aber die Fläche ist so ca. 100x100 m. Und da der Hügel so langsam von Gestrüpp zuwuchert und da sonst nichts passiert (ausser zweimal im Jahr ein CC Rennen im Rahmen des Stevens-Cups) könnte doch eigentlich niemand was dagegen haben wenn sich die Mountainbiker der Gegend zusammenschliessen und sich den Hügel einverleiben.

Gibts hier jemanden der den Hügel kennt und sich mir anschliessen würde?


----------



## Daddelmann (12. Mai 2008)

alles legal soweit ich weiß. das bauamt hat alles genehmigt, aber war auch penible arbeit. ich denke der "zuständige" wird sich sicher hier bald melden, sobalt er den thread seiht ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (12. Mai 2008)

moin...

schön dass du mal vorbei geschaut hast.. 
wir sind anfang 2006 dabei ein paar lines zu bauen am müllberg. anfangs war das ganze noch illegal, aber nach kurzem zusammenschluss mit dem amt wurde die mündlich genehmigung erteilt. es soll auch eine auffahrt für bagger und lkw entstehen. und schilder mit dem rechtlichen gefahren ausschluss. wir haben hier also bereits die unterstützung der stadt. die schriftliche genehmigung ist laut amt bereits in arbeit. leider dauert dies immer etwas. 

sobald wir die haben werden bagger anrücken und das gelände nach unseren vorstellugen umgraben... 
seit samstag ist nun auch der grosse drop fertig, der auf deinen bildern ansatzweise zuerahnen ist. sonntag wurde der dann gleich eingeweiht.

wir haben das ganze "dirtlight district" getauft, in anspielung auf den rotlicht bezirk (engl.: redlight district) in hamburg..  

wir sind in der regel am wochenende ab ca. 1300 uhr dort. und bleiben bei entsprechendem wetter bis 2000-2100 oder auch länger..

wenn ihr also lust habt wir sind für jede unterstützung dankbar.

dann bis bald und bring motivierte leute mit ;-)


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (13. Mai 2008)

Das hört sich ja geil an  Da kann ich nur sagen DIE KRANKEN SIND GELANDET  Also is positiv gemeint.

Werd mich wohl mal blicken lassen um zu gucken wie das in real aussieht (hab das bisher nur auf Videos gesehen) wenn da Menschen über so fette Jumps fliegen.

Gibts bei euch einen der Stanislaw heisst?

Ihr dürft natürlich diesen/meinen Thread benutzen wenn ihr was der Öffentlichkeit preisgeben wollt 

*edit*
Hm. Leider kann ich den ersten Post und damit den Titel nicht mehr ändern. Aber macht doch nen Thread wo ihr euch und den Park vorstellt.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (13. Mai 2008)

ja, also hier sind schon mal ein paar foto wie chris über die "hügel" springt..
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/60117

ein stanislaw gibt es bei uns nicht.. zumindest hat sich bei mir keiner gemeldet der so heisst.. 

jetzt wo die strecke langsam so wird, wie wir uns es vorstellen, wird bald mal eine PR-Aktion statfinden.. 

kommt gerne mal vorbei, aber beachtet die helmpflicht


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (13. Mai 2008)

Da bekommt man ja fast Hunger sich nen BMXer zu holen 

Stanislaw, oder Stoni, ist ein alter Kollege von mir den ich aus den Augen verloren hatte und letztens mal wieder getroffen hab und da meinte er das er jetzt Dirt fährt.

Helm? Helme sind was für weicheier  Nein, scherz beiseite, Helme schützen dein wichtigstes Körperteil (nach dem Gehänge in der Mitte) LOL

Wieviele seit ihr so?


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (14. Mai 2008)

ja, meine pics liegen noch zuhause auf dem pc.. ausserdem ist es meine cam, was logischer weise dazu führt, das ich auf den meissten pics drauf bin ;-)
aber unser Chris geht schon ganz gut ab..

wir sind eigentlich seit kurzem 5-6 leute die regelmässig dort auftauchen..
vertreten ist 2 bmx, 1 24", 3 26".. wie du siehst, sind wir da bunt gemischt. 
ein fully auf dieser strecke wäre allerdings hoffnmungslos unterfordert.. ein kumpel hatte letztens sein bergamont 9.6 (oder so ähnlich?) mit und war hatten unseren spass damit.. aber mit nem dirt hardtail kann man sich da deutschlich mehr austoben.. 

einen stonie allerdings kenne ich.. der hat mal bei mir in der nähe gewohnt.. ist ein goldenes GT Rokus gefahren. aber gesehen habe ich den bei uns nicht so wirklich.. zumindest nicht am WE.

Da ich berufstätig bin habe ich auch die wochenenden um mich austoben zu können.. 

vll kommste am WE auch mal vorbei. wenn es am ssamstag regnet sind wir wohl auch, wegen einigen ausbesserungen.


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (14. Mai 2008)

Jo sag bescheid wann du/ihr da seit und ich werde helfen an meinem Tod zu arbeiten


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (15. Mai 2008)

am wochenende ab ca.. 1300 ist auf jedenfall jemand da.. wenn nicht warte kurz.. dann musste ich noch einkaufen und die anderen haben sich verspätet... ;-)

zu tode sollte im idealfall keiner kommen.. wenn du eine lkw ladung holz und/oder lehm und nen bagger zur hand hast, nimm mit ;-)
sonst reicht auch ne schaufel..

bis denn
Phil


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (15. Mai 2008)

13 Uhr ist für mich zu früh... Ich steh Samstags meistens erst so gegen 12 Uhr auf  und muss dann meine Bude aufräumen, Wäsche waschen und einkaufen...

Ich treff wahrscheinlich so zwischen 15 und 18 auf.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (16. Mai 2008)

soso langschläfer..
naja, da wir uns den arsch für den spot aufgerissen haben wollen wir auch das dort was anständiges entsteht.. und dann muss mal auch mal was dafür tun, gelle..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chan Kong-sang (16. Mai 2008)

Ich hab da noch ein paar Fragen aber ich denke die klär ich am Samstag mit dir/euch.


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (17. Mai 2008)

Sorry, war/ist mir einfach zu nass um aufs Bike zu steigen. Bin halt irgendwie nur ein schön-Wetter Biker 

Was ich eigentlich persönlich klären wollte ist: Wo bzw was darf da eigentlich alles umgegraben werden? Nur auf dem Plateau oder um den ganzen Hügel herum?


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (19. Mai 2008)

komm amm besten rum, dann klären wir das vorort..
oder warst du das, der am sonntag mit seiner freundin/frau da war?


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (19. Mai 2008)

Ne, ich war gestern in den HaBes.

Hab diese Woche Spätschicht (14-22 Uhr), komm somit frühestens am WE vorbei.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (20. Mai 2008)

hehe.. vll wirst du dann dein blaues wunder dort erleben..  
z.z. tut sich da einiges..


----------



## Ed Funsch (20. Mai 2008)

Moin moin,
sagt mal wo ist eigentlich dieser Müllberg? Norderstedt, ok aber wie kommt man da hin? Ich komme aus Ahrensburg und kenne mich da ned aus.

Gruß
Ed


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chan Kong-sang (21. Mai 2008)

Klick (am besten als "Karte" ausdrucken)

Rechts in der Karte siehst du die U1 Haltestelle "Norderstedt-Mitte".
Die Station hat drei Ausgänge (vorne, mitte, hinten - gesehen aus ankommender Fahrtrichtung), nimm mitte oder hinten. Wenn du hoch kommst gehe nach rechts und folge der Rathausallee solange bis du einen Hügel siehst: "Sie haben ihr Ziel erreicht".  Vor dem Müllberg stehen zwei große Holzbrücken.

Von der Bahn bis zum Müllberg sind das ca. 5-10 min. mit dem Bike.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (21. Mai 2008)

so, heute gibt es die große entscheidung.. wir haben ein treffen mit dem verantwortlichen von der stadt heute nachmittag.
mal schauen was dabei raus kommt.. 

drückt uns die daumen!!!


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (21. Mai 2008)

Zieht euch was vernünftiges an (Anzug, Krawatte) und nehmt den Joint ausm Mund   

*Daumen drück*


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (21. Mai 2008)

schaff ich leider nicht.. (hemd + krawatte) muss bis kurz vorher noch arbeiten.. aber deswegen mache ich mir auch keine sorgen.. 
gestern war wohl einer da, der rum gemeckert hat und gleich den typen von der stadt angerufen hat..

naja wie gesagt drück uns die daumen..


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (21. Mai 2008)

Und wie isses gelaufen?


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (22. Mai 2008)

also.. ist eigentlich echt gut gelaufen..  

das "negative" zuerst..

- der grosse und der kleine drop müssen weiter auseinander. 2m abstand dazwischen.. 
- der "jury stand" muss ganz weg, zu unsicher.. daraus wird am wochenende die wall gebaut, zumindest begonnen  
- es muss eine schicht sand (wird gegstellt von der stadt und angeliefert) unter den grossen drop und ein geländer drum, das abnehmbar sein wird und wir bekommen den schlüssel dafür und die verantwortung.
- es wird ein mülleimer aufgestellt, den wir selbst entlehren müssen..

es gibt halt spielregeln und die muss man sich halten.. aber so schlimm ist das alles nicht. 

das positive:

- es werden schilder aufgestellt, die wir selbst gestallten können
- wir haben volle rückendeckung von der stadt auch in zukunft
- wir dürfen erde und lehm am fusse des berges deponieren und hoch transportieren dürfen. evtl. können wir dann dafür auch noch einen muldenkipper bekommen
- lehm bekommen wir auch vll. müssten dann nur den transport bezahlen

jetzt sind wir also dabei uns nach lehm umzuschauen und einer möglichkeit die zu uns zu bringen. wenn einer ne idee hat oder einen lkw oder lehm.. immer her damit..  

die jungs von der stadt finden es echt gut was wir machen. und auch wenn unser ansprechpartner bald in rente geht, wird die strecke weiter bestehen. dafür will er sorgen. 

also, jetzt gehts ans eingemachte.. sind für jede hilfe echt dankbar..

ps: tüt habe ich gerade noch rechtzeitig raus genommen ;-)


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (22. Mai 2008)

Das hört sich doch Klasse an  

"Jury Stand"? War/ist das die Holzkonstruktion mit dem Unterstand?
Wen darf ich denn dafür am Sonntag wählen? Sag jetzt bitte nicht CDU


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (22. Mai 2008)

Shit.. gute frage.. das weiss ich gar nciht.

nee, Jurystand war so eine art aussichtsplattform, von der aus man die ganze strecke überblicken konnte.
stand direkt neben dem grossen drop. http://fotos.mtb-news.de/img/photos/6/0/1/1/7/_/large/SANY0034.JPG hierauf ist er zu sehen. (von rechts nach links: kleiner drop, grosser drop, jury stand)


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (22. Mai 2008)

Ahso.

"Kleiner Drop"... ihr seid doch krank... ich fand den kleinen schon hefftig. Naja bin ja auch ein Noob. Ich glaub ich fang erstmal mit nem Table an. Gibts den? Egal, wird gebaut 

*edit*
Ich informiere mich gerade wie man billig an Lehm kommt. Eine gute Möglichkeit wäre es in erfahrung zu bringen wer (Firmen, Bauunternehmen, Privatleute) wann (http://www.norderstedt.de/index.php?hid=8&id=4345) Baut. Vielleicht ist es für den einen oder anderen billiger uns den Aushub (= Lehm) zu überlassen als den Lehm irgendwo entsorgen zu lassen.
Da müssen wir wohl viel Telefonieren/Mailen. Vielleicht spendiert uns ja jemand ein paar Tönnchen. Kannst du sagen wieviel wir brauchen (könnten)?


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (23. Mai 2008)

da wir ja einiges an fläche zur verfügung haben denke ich wir bekommen den lehm schon untergebracht.  

hier ist der vorläufige plan, den haben wir diese woche erstellt. das braune ist aktuell vorhanden und das weisse soll kommen. ein paar details sind leider auf der strecke geblieben, aber die idee sollte klar sein, vorallem wenn die umgebung kennt. wir konnten aus zeitmangel auch nicht auf die höhenunterschiede eingehen, deswegen in recht flacher form. 

die lines links neben den starthügel laufen nicht direkt auf den drop zu, sondern eher links davon vorbei richtung wall. diese wird dann von 2 seiten befahrbar sein.  

also am wochenende haben wir echt viel zu tun und sind für jede hilfe dankbar. wir müssen nämlich noch die anfahrt frei schneiden, da uns das amt am montag den sand für unter dem drop liefert.. d.h. gebuddelt wird eher nicht, aber gesägt wird viel..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chan Kong-sang (23. Mai 2008)

Das sieht doch richtig vielversprechend aus  

Wie sieht das eigentlich mit Grillen aus? Dürfen wir (mit entsprechenden Sicherheitsvorkehrungen versteht sich)? Denn nach harter Arbeit muss doch gefuttert werden. Ein Grill zwischen einem Absprung- und Landehügel wär doch genial


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (23. Mai 2008)

also, ein grillen verboten schild habe ich da noch nicht gesehen. es kamen auch schon andere hin und haben gegrillt.. wir haben uns auch schon einen grill gebaut.. stilecht natürlich aus lehm  

man kann sich also damit auch belohnen.


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (23. Mai 2008)

Na dann brauchen wir ja nur noch nen Lift... für die ganzen Bierkisten


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (23. Mai 2008)

quatsch.. den 25l kanister schleppen wir auch so hoch... denn leider haben wir keinen wasser anschluss. dh. runterlaufen, wasser schnorren, hochschleppen. letztens haben wir 75l gebraucht um 2 sprünge springbar zu machen.


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (23. Mai 2008)

Verstehe. Weil so lange trocken war ists ein bisschen staubig und die Jumps zerfallen solangsam... Hab ne 3l Trinkblase, würd die helfen?


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (24. Mai 2008)

bei den temperaturen hilft die höchstens dir und deinem kreislauf  

bis nachher!!


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (24. Mai 2008)

Hier die Fotos der Wall-Erstbefahrung. Ein kleiner Sprung für den Fahrer, ein grosser für den Dirtlight District. 

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photosets/view/6388


----------



## xAntagonistx (8. Juni 2008)

Hui, da hab ich aber n Volltreffer beim Suchen gelandet 

Moin erstmal,

bin Amateur-Mountainbiker, 17 Jahre jung, und hab vor paar wochen mein Mountainbike wieder ausm Keller gekramt und entdeckt wie viel spaß es doch macht, damit zu fahren.
Und bäm, find ich bei google gleich einen volltreffer hierhin!
Würd die strecke gern mal besuchen.. sollte man Erfahrung mitbringen? oder Bestechungsgeschenke? oder darf ich mich einfach so blicken lassen? 

Gruß,

Anton


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (8. Juni 2008)

Jeder ist herzlich Willkommen! Egal ob Anfänger oder Pro. Komm vorbei und hab Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xAntagonistx (8. Juni 2008)

geil, wird nächstes WE mal angesteuert


----------



## Jan86 (9. Juni 2008)

mal ne blöde frage das ist nicht der Müllberg an der Glashütter Landstraße und Harksheider Straße oder ???


----------



## xAntagonistx (9. Juni 2008)

ja, das sind die 2 anderen. Bei Norderstedt-Mitte ist auch einer


----------



## xAntagonistx (14. Juni 2008)

So, heute mal da gewesen. Soweit sieht das ganz gut aus.. schade dass ich niemanden getroffen habe... aber mal ne Frage: habt ihr vor, das ganze Gras stehen zu lassen, oder kommt das ab? Stört nämlich gewaltig  

Wenn ihr hilfe braucht, steh ich übrigens zur Verfügung an den Wochenenden.


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (14. Juni 2008)

Jo, leider keiner gekommen... Ich war auch heute von 16 - 17 Uhr da. Zumindest war ich nicht ganz allein, Simon war mit sein Dad da.

Normalerweise ist am WE immer einer ab 12 Uhr da.

Wo Gras steht wo es nicht hinsoll wird mit der Zeit totgefahren  Aber an welcher Stelle meinst du denn genau?

Wenn du kannst bring ne Schaufel oder Spaten mit


----------



## xAntagonistx (14. Juni 2008)

Das Gras allgemein.. auf den Wegen und so. Macht alles etwas unübersichtlich 

Aber wenn sonst jemand am Wochenende da ist, komm ich demnächst mal vorbei. Nächsten Sonntag oder so. Schaufel hab ich zwar nicht, gucke aber mal, dass ich eine organisiere, hehe

gruß,

Anton


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chan Kong-sang (14. Juni 2008)

Auf den meisten wegen ist doch kaum Gras. Aber hast recht einige Wege könnten glatter/besser geshapt sein. Geduld, das wird alles noch.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (17. Juni 2008)

xAntagonistx schrieb:


> So, heute mal da gewesen. Soweit sieht das ganz gut aus.. schade dass ich niemanden getroffen habe... aber mal ne Frage: habt ihr vor, das ganze Gras stehen zu lassen, oder kommt das ab? Stört nämlich gewaltig
> 
> Wenn ihr hilfe braucht, steh ich übrigens zur Verfügung an den Wochenenden.



hallo anton. die wege sind für fussgänger und für uns daher uninteressant. wenn du nen motormäher hast, komm vorbei und mäh weg was du willst. ich finde das grass geil  das sieht auf videos aus, als wäre da nur wiese.. 

was genau stört dich daran, wenn du mit anlauf dran vorbei fährst merkst du es nciht mal..


----------



## xAntagonistx (17. Juni 2008)

Hey Hagbard, welche Videos meinst du?
Also so wie auf den Bildern ist das Gras nicht mehr... wesentlich höher!
mich hats nur gestört, weil das Gras teilweise so wächst, dass man einige Strecken nicht mehr siehst... War im Endeffekt auch nur eine Frage


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (18. Juni 2008)

xAntagonistx schrieb:


> Hey Hagbard, welche Videos meinst du?
> Also so wie auf den Bildern ist das Gras nicht mehr... wesentlich höher!
> mich hats nur gestört, weil das Gras teilweise so wächst, dass man einige Strecken nicht mehr siehst... War im Endeffekt auch nur eine Frage



Bist du dir sicher, dass wir von dem selben Müllberg reden??? 
wir haben Dirt-Park, da gehts fast nur gerade aus. Ich bin eig. jedes Wochenende da und ich habe noch von keinem gehört, der sich dort verfahren hätte..
wie gesagt, ich habe nicht vor mich als kostenloser gärtner für die stadt zurverfügung zu stellen. Jeder Sprung/Drop ist fahrbar, ich kann also nicht nachvollziehen wo dich dort das grass stört.. 

Ich meine die videos die wir dort machen wenn wir fahren.  

letztes WE konnte ich nicht. aber dieses werde ich sicher da sein. wenn du lust komm hin, dann kannst du mir ziegen, welches grass deine wege überwuchert.


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (18. Juni 2008)

Ich mein es gibt schon ein paar Stellen wo man die Anfahrt ruhiger bzw besser tretbar machen könnte, vor den Drops zb.

Aber mir solls ja egal sein, ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines fetten Fullies


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (20. Juni 2008)

Chan Kong-sang schrieb:


> Ich mein es gibt schon ein paar Stellen wo man die Anfahrt ruhiger bzw besser tretbar machen könnte, vor den Drops zb.
> 
> Aber mir solls ja egal sein, ich bin seit heute stolzer Besitzer eines fetten Fullies



ging es nicht eben noch um die hohe grass, das stört?!?!
ja, es gibt reichlich stellen, die man glätten könnte.. wer lust und laune dazu, soll es tun.. ;-)


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (21. Juni 2008)

Moin Chan Kong-sang,
Was sind das fÃ¼r Gebilde in deiner Gallerie???
Und was is das 

 ein Loch?
Ich hoffe, dass hat alles seinen Sinn.....
Aber gut das es weiter voran geht!!!


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (22. Juni 2008)

Moin Chris du alter invalide  Das ist ein grosser Table bzw soll ein grosser Table werden den ich am Montag angefangen habe.
Der liegt auf der Wiese neben der Anfahrt zum grossen Double. Der Table, wenn er denn mal fertig wird, kann dann von zwei Seiten angefahren werden.


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (23. Juni 2008)

hehe.. die idee hatten wir vor 1,5 jahren auch mal und zwar an dem jetztigen grossen double.. der sollte auch hip springbar werden. irgendwie sind die versuche aber zum erliegen gekommen. 
vll schaffe ich es heute abend noch mal rum zukommen und ne weile die schaufel zu schwingen..


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (29. Juni 2008)

die Table-Line sieht ja mal kuhl aus!!!
Vorallem der Gap! Ich bekomm grad so Bock das zu fahren. 
Hoffentlich fÃ¤hrt sich das genau so gut wie es ausschaut.
Mal schauen ob alles so schÃ¶n is wenn ich wieder laufen kann und wenn nich sorg ich dafÃ¼r 
Habt ihr fein gemacht!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chan Kong-sang (29. Juni 2008)

Wir ham sie gestern fertig gestellt aber wir waren alle so kaputt das wir nichts vernünftiges hinbekommen haben, aber vorgestern konnten wir die ersten beiden fahren und nach ner halben Stunde hats so ein Bock gemacht!

Btw. wie lange bist du noch ausser Gefecht gesetzt?


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (30. Juni 2008)

War gestern noch dort.. und ich muss sagen die tabelline is echt ganz nett, bis auf den 3. der wirklich noch etwas flacher könnte.. da es ja die "anfängerline" wird, denke ich das diese massnahme sinn macht, so steil wie der is.. chris, da könntest du 180° machen ;-)


----------



## Chan Kong-sang (30. Juni 2008)

Zu dumm das ich gestern durch die Hölle musste... alle paar Minuten kams mir unten oder oben flüssig raus... Wäre gestern gerne dabei gewesen, auch um die Tableline ausgiebig zu testen. Naja, heute gehts mir schon wieder sehr viel besser und bin morgen noch Krank geschrieben, wenn ich heute noch den Flüssigkeitsverlust ausgeglichen bekomme bin ich morgen evtl. am Berg.


----------



## davi(last)d (9. Dezember 2008)

man man man, am 30.06. der letzte beitrag..geht gar nicht. (!!)

[(wird zeit das trocken wird..!!)]


----------



## HiLLs (9. Dezember 2008)

hallo jungs hab mir das mal alles hier durchgelesen! und finde es richtig gut das mal jemand hier was auf die beine stellt! wenn ihr hilfe braucht,ich bin auf jeden fall dabei!!!

PS. darf ich da auch mit´m freerider rauf

Gruss Basty


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (10. Dezember 2008)

jo komm vorbei mit was du mÃ¶chtest. wir freuen uns Ã¼ber jede helfende hand!! der spot is aber mehr ein dirtpark, wobei auch noch mehr slopstyle/freeride -elemente geplant sind.


----------



## HiLLs (10. Dezember 2008)

okay dann sehen wir uns beim nächsten mal!


----------



## CH&#1071;IS (13. März 2009)

an alle die kurzfristig zeit haben:
morgen buddeln am berg!
hoffentlich kÃ¶nnen es einige kurzfristig einrichten mit zu buddeln, um den spot fÃ¼r die kommende saison vorzubereiten.

also bis morgen


----------



## HiLLs (14. März 2009)

habt ihr schaufeln da? dann komm ich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## CH&#1071;IS (14. März 2009)

na klar sind schaufeln da!


----------



## .:HaGbArD:. (4. April 2009)

Event geplant!!!

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=390279


----------

